# CUPS with PPD from mac file: working! (Brother HL-5450DN)

## nabla²

Hi,

I think about getting a Brother HL-5450DN printer. There are official drivers but they seem to be unnecessary complicated (lpr driver, cups wrapper, ...). On the other hand, Brother offers a PPD for MAC OS. After some fuss extracting the offered dmd file, extracting a pax file... I found the right PPD file. Would you expect it to work? Cups is Cups I guess, at least on the printer description side.

Thanks

EDIT:

While the PPD included in the CUPS-Printer package includes commands like

```
*cupsVersion: 1.4

*cupsManualCopies: False

*cupsFilter:    "application/vnd.cups-raster 0 /Library/Printers/Brother/Filter/rastertobrother5450.bundle/Contents/MacOS/rastertobrother5450"

*cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-command 0 /Library/Printers/Brother/Filter/commandtobrother.bundle/Contents/MacOS/commandtobrother"
```

and are thus apparently specific for MacOS systems, the BR-Script Driver PPDs do not included something like this. I guess the latter use directly the PostScript version of Brother, BR-Script3. They could work.

----------

## nabla²

I tried it and it works!

----------

